# Dumb Question here,



## amorosso (Jan 19, 2009)

First off I'm very very new to FBSD, I just got done with the install. All is working fine so, well I think anyway. Can someone please tell me if there is a like desktop view ? How to log in from a remote computer ? Is there like a desktop view with BSD, like there is woth Fedora and Ubantu ? 

It's I have BSD installed but don't know what to do from here, I dumb question, but I still don't know... Thanks...


----------



## Oko (Jan 19, 2009)

FreeBSD can be mold into the "desktop" that looks exactly the same as Fedora or Ubuntu but it will take little bit of work.
Think of getting Debian to look like Ubuntu. If you are using  DVD.iso you have to select at some point to install XOrg.
By the end of installation process you will have a chance to select additional programs. One of the choices is Gnome if that is what you like. After the installation it is very simple to start the Gnome. Just put gnome_enable into your rc.conf file and reboot the computer. If you finding all of this overwellming you should probably try one desktop "distros" based on FreeBSD like PCBSD or DesktopBSD.


----------



## ale (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

To login remotely, use an ssh client. By default, for security reasons, you can't login as root.
Login with a normal user and then `$ su - root`. The user must be added the the _wheel_ group.


----------



## amorosso (Jan 19, 2009)

Awesome, thank both of you guys. I installed DesktopBDS, I see what you mean now, a bit more user friendly. But I'm still to new to this. What I'm trying to do is make a web server. More less so I don't have to pay for hosting anymore. I will continue my quest, I just hope it's not a quest for fire, lol.. Can you guys suggest how I can go about doing this. I would like to use plesk as a control panel, plesk I installed many times, just not on my own server. I also have four servers in my hand to use, it was a great deal, FREE got to love that price..


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2009)

For a basic webserver you probably won't need much more then the base install and apache port. 
Servers are usually run without any GUI 

I'm not sure what plesk needs in order to run..


----------



## amorosso (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks you guys, you been a big help on clearing this up for me. I also learned that GUI more less means like a windows graphic inter phase look. 

Here's one for you guys. Like I said before I have a few servers I'm trying to get working. I have a cable modem and of course they block ports 80 , 8443, 21 and you know what ever else they can. I don't want to have them give me the super duper business line just yet. I'm using a linksys router, how can I connect to my server, either by a browser or ssh. This has been making my nuts.. I have installed a Parelles plesk control panel but in order to get to it I need to use a browser with https://myip:8443 so you see I'm clueless how to connect.. This would be a BIG help.. Thanks again...


----------

